# Should I trust Flipkart.com?



## Nipun (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi all!
I have recently purchased a new computer and want to play games on it. I tried to search for many games in the market, but all I found was pirated disks or original disks of old games. I can purchase online, but my dad doesn't like paying online and wont give Credit Card details or bank details etc to some online site. I got to know that Flipkart.com has Cash-on-Delivery facility. So before registering, I want to ask that is it trustable? Will I get disks in time or in proper condition? And can I return them if they doesn't work fine?

Is there any other website that takes cash on delivery?


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 24, 2011)

yes u can trust them.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 24, 2011)

Yup, you can really trust Flipkart. They are the best online shopping site I've seen yet. Fast delivery, good packaging and mainly best customer care.


----------



## deathwish (Jun 24, 2011)

Though I haven't had any personal experience with FlipKart, through some friends I know that it is a trustworthy site. It is one of India finest e-commerce sites, and as reliable a site as you can find. Since it seems you are new to online shopping, I can give you a few tips which I learnt along the way:
1. Make sure you check the details of the object you want to buy carefully before deciding to buy it. Sometimes the price is lowered for a reason. Go check some reviews as well.
2. Enter your details carefully. Even a small error can prolong your delivery by a significant amount of time.
3. Contact the vendor. Ask him how he is going to send the product to you (especially for international purchases). Different vendors have different methods of shipping products

Anyway, you should go ahead and buy something. Embrace such e-commerce sites. They are extremely useful and can be a handy tool. I personally feel you should buy something of nominal value first, to encourage that familiarity with the site, and get your father to be open towards such methods of shopping before proceeding towards more extravagant purchases.


----------



## xtremevicky (Jun 24, 2011)

Flipkart is very trustable ! You can buy with them with no tensions !


----------



## desiibond (Jun 24, 2011)

I have purchased four books at flipkart till now (using Cash on Delivery) and they are just amazing. The book that I ordered day before yesterday night was delivered to my place this morning. And the tracking is superb too. And here's how my recent purchase was shipped to my place: 



Date 	Description 	Location
Fri, 24-06-2011 | 11:17 AM 	Out For Delivery 	Bengaluru
Thu, 23-06-2011 | 05:06 PM 	Received At Flipkart Facility 	Bengaluru
Wed, 22-06-2011 | 10:22 PM 	In Transit To Flipkart Facility 	Bengaluru
Wed, 22-06-2011 | 09:28 PM 	Received At Flipkart Facility 	New Delhi
Wed, 22-06-2011 | 09:14 PM 	In Transit To Flipkart Facility 	New Delhi
Whether they will replace a game DVD that doesn't work, you need to check with them  as it is better that I don't answer that question on assumption.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 24, 2011)

Yup many people got hi-end mobiles, I personally got books above Rs. 1000/- and they are really trustable. Don't worry..!!


----------



## desiibond (Jun 24, 2011)

desiibond said:


> I have purchased four books at flipkart till now (using Cash on Delivery) and they are just amazing. The book that I ordered day before yesterday night was delivered to my place this morning. And the tracking is superb too. And here's how my recent purchase was shipped to my place:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and do tell your dad that sooner or later, he has to use that card to make e-shopping. it is inevitable


----------



## abhijithvarghese (Jun 24, 2011)

you can really trust Flipkart. They are the best online shopping site I've seen yet


----------



## mrintech (Jun 24, 2011)

Yo! Man Trust FlipKart with closed eyes


----------



## Nipun (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks everyone!  Happy to hear that I can trust it.



> and do tell your dad that sooner or later, he has to use that card to make e-shopping. it is inevitable



I have tried to convince him many times. He doesn't agree. He only makes payments online to government hotels, govt offices etc, nothing else! But anyways, with COD, its easy to buy online


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 24, 2011)

Why do I get the feeling of déjà vu?


----------



## Nipun (Jun 24, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Why do I get the feeling of *déjà vu?*



???


----------



## asingh (Jun 24, 2011)

You can trust FlipKart blindly.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 24, 2011)

i'll be getting an  external HDD & flipkart have some nice deals. so can anyone with experience tell how this COD option works?


----------



## Faun (Jun 24, 2011)

Hit the button now, order a lot of games. And then return them saying late delivery.



Sam said:


> i'll be getting an  external HDD & flipkart have some nice deals. so can anyone with experience tell how this COD option works?



COD is available on some items (not for costlier ones) and you pay the charges when the courier delivery guy hand over the product.

While checking out just check the cash of delivery option as payment method. You will get order confirmation on your mobile. Also you can see the order status in My Orders.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 24, 2011)

Faun said:


> COD is available on some items (not for costlier ones) and you pay the charges when the courier delivery guy hand over the product.
> 
> While checking out just check the cash of delivery option as payment method. You will get order confirmation on your mobile. Also you can see the order status in My Orders.



i checked. it has COD option. 

sounds simple. thanks


----------



## Nipun (Jun 24, 2011)

Faun said:


> Hit the button now, order a lot of games. And then return them saying late delivery.




 hehe! BTW do they agree for return of product when its late?


----------



## desiibond (Jun 24, 2011)

Nipun said:


> Thanks everyone!  Happy to hear that I can trust it.
> 
> 
> 
> I have tried to convince him many times. He doesn't agree. He only makes payments online to government hotels, govt offices etc, nothing else! But anyways, with COD, its easy to buy online



oops. tell him that government hotels and offices websites are lot lot easier to hack than the sites like flipkart. Make him read this: 

Security Expert Claims Vast Majority of Indian Government Websites Are Insecure - Softpedia


----------



## Nipun (Jun 24, 2011)

desiibond said:


> oops. tell him that government hotels and offices websites are lot lot easier to hack than the sites like flipkart. Make him read this:
> 
> Security Expert Claims Vast Majority of Indian Government Websites Are Insecure - Softpedia



Interesting...
Now he will even stop online payments for govt websites.


----------



## Faun (Jun 24, 2011)

Nipun said:


> hehe! BTW do they agree for return of product when its late?



Yeah, returned one item. I think Mass Effect becoz got that from local store. It was delivered very late to me.


----------



## Nipun (Jun 24, 2011)

Faun said:


> Yeah, returned one item. I think Mass Effect becoz got that from local store. It was delivered very late to me.



Cool! But I wont do as you suggested. I will only order what I want xD


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 25, 2011)

For one game that I bought from Flipkart, I got a wrong Serial Code. 

I was unable to activate the game.   But their customer service was very helpful and sent me another key immediately via mail.


----------



## Faun (Jun 25, 2011)

^^yeah, customer service is really very good.


----------



## asingh (Jun 25, 2011)

Nipun said:


> Cool! But I wont do as you suggested. I will only order what I want xD



No one is suggesting you return orders. It is a prerogative available if not satisfied with service. Which is honored.


----------



## Rahim (Jun 25, 2011)

I have been a happy customer of Flipkart.


----------



## hellknight (Jun 29, 2011)

Same here.. ordered Crysis 2, NFS Hot Pursuit, Portal 2, Crysis & Tomb Raider Legends . Besides, I also ordered 2 laptops (Sony VAIO Yb (26k) & Samsung Netbook (14k).. Also, loads of books & one external HDD.. There were no problems whatsoever.. 

I'm very happy with Flipkart..


----------



## Nipun (Jun 29, 2011)

^^Cool! 

I ordered Portal 2 and Crysis 2 yesterday. One was shipped yesterday noon and other was shipped at night. I wonder how much time will it take to reach here, cant wait!


----------



## asingh (Jun 29, 2011)

^^
You will have a good weekend. Guaranteed...!


----------



## Nipun (Jun 29, 2011)

Flipkart is very fast! 
I have just now received Portal 2, which was shipped from Mumbai yesterday night! Very fast speed 
Now going to finish homework then I will stick to computer


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 29, 2011)

^^Homework?  lol


Well Enjoy the games!


----------



## Nipun (Jun 29, 2011)

Yes, homework!  A lot of homework...

Oh and BTW the portal disk isn't running!  Computer kind of "doesn't detect it"! When I try to open the disk from My Computer, it shows processing and finally hangs!


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Jul 1, 2011)

Flipkart has one of the best services, you can certainly purchase from them


----------



## hard_rock (Jul 11, 2011)

Yes. It is a trustworthy source...My friend in bangalore ordered HTC Desire HD at around 23+ K and the next day itself it was delivered with neat packaging...no complaints whatsoever...Good customer service..


----------



## dreamzchm (Oct 3, 2012)

Yes, absolutely you can trust them . I ordered more than ten items from Flipkart and two or three of them delivered through Cash On delivery. Other sites such as tradus.com also has COD facility.


----------



## Nipun (Oct 3, 2012)

dreamzchm said:


> Yes, absolutely you can trust them . I ordered more than ten items from Flipkart and two or three of them delivered through Cash On delivery. Other sites such as tradus.com also has COD facility.



You just bumped a 1.5 years old thread. Congrats!


----------



## Flash (Oct 3, 2012)

If it isnt flipkart, who else will be now?


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 3, 2012)

Spoiler



lol yeah


----------



## RCuber (Oct 3, 2012)

Nipun said:


> You just bumped a 1.5 years old thread. Congrats!



lol I was wondering why you were asking such questions..  and that too for Crysis 2 and Portal 2  (sigh.. I played portal 2 only a couple of months ago  )


----------



## Faun (Oct 3, 2012)

dreamzchm said:


> Yes, absolutely you can trust them . I ordered more than ten items from Flipkart and two or three of them delivered through Cash On delivery. Other sites such as tradus.com also has COD facility.



Here I am still waiting for more than 2 weeks. You know the secret behind flipkart's good service ?

They cancel the order if it takes more than stipulated time and saving their reputation while other online portals will not cancel your order even after the stipulated time, unless you contact them.

But yeah CS is very responsive.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 4, 2012)

First seein the thread i thought nipun lost his memory[No offense] or his id got hacked.Then i see the date LOL!


----------



## ujjwal007 (Oct 4, 2012)

i have purchased many games from them they are good and trustable.. go for it


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 4, 2012)

Old thread 

Nipun must have completed the games bought from Flipkart


----------



## Nipun (Oct 4, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> Old thread
> 
> Nipun must have completed the games bought from Flipkart



Yea, completed, ordered more, completed them and this goes on


----------



## RCuber (Oct 4, 2012)

Now the questions is.. has your dad started using his CC online?


----------



## Flash (Oct 4, 2012)

All the users of TDF should've atleast bought something from flipkart, at this point of time.


----------



## Nipun (Oct 4, 2012)

RCuber said:


> Now the questions is.. has your dad started using his CC online?



Nope...


----------



## Kev.Ved (Oct 6, 2012)

Blindly trust Flipkart


----------

